# Formel für Differenzbildung in Photoshop?



## TShanik (19. August 2004)

Hallo,

nach welcher mathematischen Formel bildet eigentlich Photoshop die Differenz von zwei Bildern, wenn man die übereinander gelegt hat?
Nach der Hilfe müsste es der Betrag von den Farbinformationen sein, aber sonst steht keine weitere Information dabei. 
Und dann wäre da noch die Funktion "Ausschluss", was heisst da kontrastärmer?

Danke schon einmal.

Gruß TShanik


----------



## Trinity X (26. August 2004)

*Formel?*

Hallo TShanik,

also um den genauen Wortlaut von Adobe zu zitieren:
*Füllmethode "Differenz"* - Subtrahiert anhand der Farbinformationen in den einzelnen Kanälen die Farbe (Ausgangs- oder Füllfarbe) mit dem niedrigeren Helligkeitswert von der mit dem höheren Helligkeitswert....

Das eine Farbe, z.B. aus dem RGB-Bereich aus drei unterschiedlichen Farbwerten mit jeweils 255 Variationsmöglichkeiten besteht weist du nehme ich an. Ein sattes Pink hätte ergo die Farbwerte R:255 G:0 B:255.

Jetzt kommt noch die Sache mit "HSB" ins Spiel..."H"ue, "S"aturation und "B"rilliance. Na? Wird es jetzt klarer? Ich denke schon. Farbton, Sättigung und Helligkeit in Kombination mit dem eigentlichen Farbwert bestimmt letztlich, wie die Differenzbestimmung durchgeführt wird.

Zu deiner zweiten Frage:
Was kontrastärmer bedeutet, verdeutlicht dir doch eigentlich das visuelle Ergebnis, wenn du beide Füllmethoden einmal abwechselnd auf die Ebenen eines Bildes anwendest, oder? "Graue-Maus-Effekt" eben...
Sorry, eine andere Erklärung in epischer Breite fände ich da eher unzweckmäßig.

Greetz
Trinity


----------



## TShanik (3. September 2004)

Danke dir, hilft mir leider nicht für meine Zwecke weiter, aber da kann man nichts machen; muss wohl nach einem anderen Programm suchen.


----------

